# GRRR!! It happened AGAIN!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Once again, my house got burglarized and vandalized, and lots of stuff stolen.
That's IT!
I'm selling the place and saying goodbye to that neighborhood, to that whole TOWN, forever.
I spent the weekend loading up a U-Haul with everything left they didn't take.

They hit me pretty hard in the magazine department. I had every issue of AFM/AFI, hundreds of TFH's, and all but 3 issues of the entire 27 year run of FAMA. They stole a few steamer trunks which had a few hundred issues of mixed titles in them. I won't know just how bad it is until I sort out what's left and see what's missing.

*If any of you should ever happen to notice anyone from South Alabama or the Florida Panhandle selling a BIG pile of fish magazines on Ebay or Aquabid, let me know!* 

The good news is that they didn't take my books. My huge fish-related book collection has around 500 titles, and as far as I can tell, they didn't touch them. Suckers. There are some GREAT books in my pile.
I have an old Natural History book which is so old it lists Dodo birds as not extinct or endangered, but as being very tasty. 

They stole an old checkbook, too, apparently. My bank account is suddenly empty. Just great. At least that means there's a chance they screwed up and bought something that will get them caught.

Methheads, the cops think. They tore my air conditioners right out of the windowframes in typical methhead fashion.


----------



## doulos668 (Jul 24, 2015)

TheOldSalt said:


> Once again, my house got burglarized and vandalized, and lots of stuff stolen.
> That's IT!
> I'm selling the place and saying goodbye to that neighborhood, to that whole TOWN, forever.
> I spent the weekend loading up a U-Haul with everything left they didn't take.
> ...


 So sorry to read this...I hope they catch them.  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Add craigslist


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

So sorry to hear that. I can't stand a thief.....'nuff said or else I'll get banned.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I am SO sorry to read this! You will be in my prayers. Hope they catch those losers.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

But at least they didn't steal the most important thing you own, your fish  LOL. But for real, I am so sorry this happened to you. Don't worry there's a special place for them, not in jail but somewhere hot if you know what I mean


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I can't imagine. How dreadful. Where will you go now?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this is terrible news my friend....i truly hope they are caught soon...
move to cleveland....i have tanks out in the yard and nobody has taken any..although they did steal my van last november....
the very best of luck buddy..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Did you get your van back?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes i did...cost me a bit but i got it back..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Well at least you got it back .


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2015)

Sorry you got robbed TOS. I will keep my eyes on craigslist, pawn shops, thrift stores, eBay, and any other sites that I can think of. I will also keep an eye on any Facebook pages that sell stuff.


----------

